# Best Dog Prayer Ever!



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

'Dear Lord: Thank you for bringing me to Timmy's house and not to Michael Vick's -AMEN!'


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LOL! I love it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good one!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I've seen that picture many times and always enjoy it but the new caption is perfect.

Did you notice the little kid has a computer, cordless phone, and tippy cup next to his bed?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Outback HVAC & Appliances?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Outback HVAC & Appliances?


Just making sure i spread the love to each topic...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Good one!







And Amen.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Good one, Ghosty.







Say AMEN!


----------

